# Baby Wood Pigeon



## fran booth




----------



## fran booth

*Growing Up*

I left some more pictures of baby Woodie in an album called 'Growing up',.Well looks like I stumbled on how to get the pictures showing,this is Woodie after a week of nursing you can see he has just been fed,it's the only way to keep him still long enough to take his pic,I'll see if I can get an earlier picture.


----------



## fran booth

Woodie a weeks ago.


----------



## tough nut

such a change in one week. Lovely pictures


----------



## Sue Wilkinson

Lovely photo's Fran, I will try to do some today. When I found our woodie he was somewhere near your early picture, but he is coming along nicely.


----------



## fran booth

I thought my Woodie was 2 weeks old as I had seen pictures of a 2 week old squab on the 'Dove and Pigeon' rescue site and it looked like mine so it was just a guess,they must be vulnerable when they get to around that age.


----------



## Sue Wilkinson

Hope this works!


----------



## fran booth

Hi Sue,Yes got the picture,your fledgling looks about the same age as mine,he's looking good though.


----------



## fran booth

I've just taken Woodie down the garden for a little 'walk' and his legs seem pretty strong,he lifts himself up and trots towards cover in some nearby bushes,I've left him out in his cage for half and hour before feeding him again,the cage has a couple of towels draped around it for protection and cover.He looks a little sore at the top of his wing,he does preen himself,do I need to put antiseptic cream on the sore bit? I've got Germolene and a Boots antiseptic cream, is this a normal thing for baby birds???


----------



## fran booth

I decided to leave Woodie outside for longer,he seemed quite content sitting near the front of the cage and not huddled in a corner.After all he would have been exposed to the elements if he was still in the home nest.


----------



## fran booth

I have tried Woodie with some seed today,I placed a few in his cage when he was really hungry and he did peck at them even managed to eat one by luck I think,he's not got the hang of it just yet,but he is really strong now and causing a draft when he flaps his wings lol--which seem quite big for a little bird.Does anyone know why he keeps pecking at my fingers whenever I pick him up.


----------



## amyable

Hi Fran,

Woodie will keep pecking at your fingers as that's how they ask to be fed.
Don't be fooled that he's necessarily hungry though as they do this all the time when their main food provider, (which is you in this case), is around.

Great he's trying seeds now. It does sometimes take a few days for them to really get the hang of it so just leave them available to him with some water.

If he's to be released then as hard as it is, you may need to ignore him a bit, keep him fed while he's learning to pick up seeds, but keep handling to a minmium as he'll not learn to be wary of humans.

I heard something today that's really upset me. I was talking to a lad my daughter went to school with and whose mum I knew well. He showed me a photo of her now as I hadn't seen her for a couple of years.
She was lying in her garden shooting an air rifle and he said this was her killing the Woodies as they keep pooping on her lawn. 
He didn't know I rescue pigeons now and so hadn't thought anything of telling me this as he thought it was funny.
I hit the roof and went mad at the needless cruelty of her actions. I hope he goes home and tells her.
This is a prime example of why these poor birds need to be kept wary of people as your Woodie could easily pop into her garden for instance and not fly away when she came out as he thinks all humans are good like you and provide food!!! Sadly not so.

Sorry about the rant but I'm still seething about her. I hope I never come across her again.

Keep up the good work,

Janet


----------



## fran booth

Oh Janet I would be seething about that too what a horrible woman,where I live near to farmland we used to hear them shooting(I presume pigeons) in January sometime and it made my blood run cold,why people have to do these things for fun I cannot understand---all animals need protection.In the Spring the farmer has an automatic contraption that lets a loud bang going off all day long--which is better than shooting them,I think that's why I get lots of Woodies around here.I will try and distance myself a bit from my Woodie,he has been outside a lot today in the sun and I'll certainly keep going with the seed and water.Will the water need to be in a deep dish so he can get his beak in it,I know the adults scoop up water in my birdbath are babies the same.I got in touch with Amerton and they only collect birds in Staffordshire so if I can't get anyone to take us I may have to call on your services if that's ok. How's Dusty doing ? I haven't looked on that stream since last night when you said he was walking better. Regards Fran.


----------



## amyable

Hi Fran,

Yes a deep dish is better as they do dip their beaks in the same way.

We also get those machines in the fields next door that set off a bang, trouble is I also hear the shooting nearby. I hate the thought of it going on.

I've had to drive my daughter down to Southampton today to uni and so Dusty had to come as well!! Poor little soul squeaked all the way there, while we were unpacking, and then all the way back. Five hours driving, quite an adventure for him. 
He's so funny although it's not supposed to be but if I put him on the floor to practice walking, he tries to preen and ends up falling on his back as his balance is still poor. Also he looks like a drunken old man when he moves as he takes two steps forward then totters backwards again. Doesn't get far, bless him.
He's got fluid trapped between the layers of skin in his crop, well that's what it looks like, so I really need to find a proper avian vet to see what can be done to possibly draw this out.
It may be that Dusty will have to go on another long car ride as I only know of one in London area at the moment. It sounds extreme but I'll take him if I have to as he deserves to best chance he can get.
I may call Amerton and ask if they know of an avian vet as they do treat birds there and must have someone they call on. Worth a try.
No worries if you need me to take him there for you. You can come and see the place if you like. Just let me know if you need me to do that, no problem.

Janet


----------



## Sue Wilkinson

Hi Fran, sounds like your woodie is coming along fine. I have taken my woodie for a walk around the garden but not put him down yet - we have a lot of pigeons who feed here and I don't want to take any chances yet. I found a brilliant video on You tube showing a jam jar with a cloth over the top with a slit in it. You put pellets or seeds in it and they put their beaks in and take the food which helps them learn to eat by themselves. Try and find it, there are several different ones. We had a problem the other evening when one of woodies parents was injured and couldn't fly properly. He managed to get over the fence but couldn't reach the nest. Unfortunately I couldn't get near him but he made it to some dense shrubbery so I hope he's ok. The mum has been going to the other bird in the nest but I haven't seen her at all today, so I'm waiting for a neighbour to try and get a look from a distance. I shall spend this weekend trying to get her to feed herself so that I can get a bit of distance.
I have put a stick in the cage to help her learn to perch apart from on my fingers! No success yet but I live in hope!!


----------



## fran booth

Hi Sue,I can't get my Woodie to take seed,he just doesn't seem interested,he also wont take a drink on his own I have to hold the little egg cup with a drop of water and dip his beak in it,he is still busy nuzzling my fingers when it's time to eat.I've left a saucer of seed and the water in his cage but he doesn't touch it, but he does tap the bottom of the cage with his closed beak as if he is pecking seed.This afternoon I took him for a garden walk which he likes,he waddled around and to my surprise he flew up onto the head of a cat statue under a spreading conifer,the statue is about 6-8".I thought of getting a twig or part of a bean cane for him to perch on as he might be trying to roost,he also likes to sit on my fingers.I wanted to get him eating on his own before he goes to the Sanctuary so I'll look for that You Tube video,thankyou for that bit of info it just might be the thing for him.What a shame about your woodies dad,I hope he is alright,we had 3 juvenile woodies eating the ripe elderberries this evening,so the adults have been 'busy' this year.


----------



## fran booth

Hi again Sue,I just found that You Tube video of the baby being fed via the jam jar with a cloth over---looks like a good idea I will try it tomorrow.I looked at one or two of the other woodie video's and all those birds look much bigger than mine and still had some baby down on them,I have wondered if my woodie is in fact a collard dove?? I supose only time will tell.


----------



## Sue Wilkinson

Hi Fran, I am fortunate in having chickens which has made some of this a bit easier. Woodie has a small pot of warm chicken mash first thing from the end of a teaspoon and then a pot of warm peas which I am still popping in her mouth. During the day she has a coop cup of chicken pellets and one of water, and having watched her this morning she is managing to pick up with a little effort. I have put a few mixed corn on the floor but she doesn't seem too interested.
The other baby in the nest is doing ok - haven't seen mum but she is obviously feeding him every few hours, but she is not with him overnight now.
From your photo's I'm sure you have a woodie or it would be pale grey, it does look like mine. I will try and post an updated photo later. Good luck!


----------



## amyable

Hi Fran,

If your bird has any white feathers down the edge of it's wings then it's a Woodie. These would be evident from quite early so helps identify.

Janet


----------



## fran booth

*Baby Pigeon*

*







*


----------



## fran booth




----------



## fran booth

Hi Janet,No I cannot see any white feathers down the edge of Woodies wings,so is he a Collard Dove,he's got the head of a dove.Does he need to be treated differently,he had another peck at a dish of seed this morning he managed to get a couple of small ones,but doesn't want to know since nor water I think he is addicted to peas. He is very forward with flying though,getting from a perch in the cage to the top of it and sitting on the edge.I tried Sue's suggestion with the jar of seed and cloth and he still didn't eat any.Yet I took him down the garden and he walked all the way back to the house and hopped up on to the back porch ledge,I was watching him to be sure he was safe.Will Amerton still take him if he is a Dove?? I'v put some pics of him on here taken today.


----------



## PigeonQueen

Hello Fran, There is a PT member based in South Wales UK called robdove. He offers homes to Collared Doves. Janet will probably tell you more as I think she has been there. Just a thought. Jayne

I have a contact phone number if you need it


----------



## amyable

Hi Fran, Yes you might be right. It does look a bit like a Collared Dove.
No worries you can carry on feeding the same if he's happy with peas although they don't necessarily go for greens in the wild as much as Woodies.

Amerton will take Doves no problem as well.

Looking at the pictures, is his head bald. He looks as if he's not got much plumage there! Might have to knit him a woolley hat for the winter if they don't start to grow. 

Get another picture in another week and we may be able to tell for sure what he is but he is small and if no white feathers then possibly a little dove. They're so cute I love them.

Janet


----------



## fran booth

Hi Janet,Yes poor Woodie has a bald spot on his head and he is a bit scrawny around his neck,but I noticed this morning there is a darker patch of feathers coming right on top of his head and it's the back part that's bald.I fed him some small pieces of suet treats too this morning and he did pick one up except he picked the biggest one around and of course couldn't eat it,but I will persevere with him and do my best to get him eating on his own.How's Dusty doing now??


----------



## amyable

Hi Fran,

Just have to hope Woodie will start to grow some head feathers. I'll need to check back to the start of your thread as I wasn't sure of the circumstances he was found in. Could well have been picked on by other birds as they often peck their heads raw and I've seen ones where the scull is showing. Luckily they do recover their plumage usually.

Dusty is doing better every day and is such a lively little chappie now. I'm trying to get some more weight on him though before trying to give him a go on more solid foods again.
I felt sorry for him today being on his own so took him down to see his mum and dad. It's amazing how quickly they disown their young as his mum grunted at him as if he was an intruder. Dad did look at him when he squeaked but didn't come near him and as for his wicked step sister, well she rushed over and tried to peck him. So looks like he's going to have to toughen up when he is better before he can rejoin the group as he'll be treated like any new comer and have to earn his position,, bless..

Janet


----------



## fran booth

Hi Janet,I found Woodie on the 5th August in our garden under our conifers but not immediately under them--he was a little way out,he had landed in the soft conifer droppings so was lucky not to have been injured or worse.He was trying to move by going round in circles,I don't know how long he'd been there,could have been all day as I went to water my garden about 7.30-8.00 that night,I didn't know at this stage to check the crop so must have been some time without food,I didn't see any adult birds hovering around feeding him.We don't have as many doves around as we used to, mostly because we get lots of Wood pigeons but there is a couple that hang around,I know the pigeons have nests in the conifers and we get lots of older babies that's why I thought my Woodie was a pigeon.Glad to hear Dusty is improving,you'll have to make him a little suit of Armour so that he can square up to his wicked sister,and yes birds soon forget about their young,I often see the baby pigeons flapping their wings at mum or dad for attention only to be shooed away--I do feel sorry for them. Fran


----------



## Sue Wilkinson

Hi Fran, here is the photo I promised!


----------



## fran booth

Hi Sue,Thanks for the picture of your Woody,gosh he's big compared to my bird and I definitely think I've got a dove,no white on the wings and a slender head,spidery claws and beak.He has made a bit of progress today picking up some seed and broken up suet treats but he is still mad about peas,he is also wanting to fly and is venturing further,I tried sitting him on a tree branch this morning but he climbed back onto my hand.Your bird looks really well so you have done a very good job with him/she.


----------



## amyable

That's a great picture Sue.
It does help show the difference between the doves and Woodies.
He look in great health so must be thriving on your TLC.

Janet

Fran. Good job you went to water the garden that night. Heaven knows what would have been the fate of Woodie.
You'll have to think of a new name by the looks of it. 

Janet


----------



## Sue Wilkinson

Hi Fran, don't know if it helps, but woodie is now taking peas from my fingers and trying the seed pot. She gets quite a bit of water from the peas and mash but once a day I dunk her head to the water pot so she gets the idea.
I took her to the front garden today which is where she came from (neighbours tree) and she got really alert to all the traffic noise and people. Her nest actually overhung the pavement. I'm watching the nest closely so I can take my cue from the parent, but she is getting very agile on her branch and likes to stand on my wrist and give her wings a good exercise.
Your birdie is definitely a collared dove, but I guess they have a similar growth rate. It is fascinating to watch the development as with chickens they are all about 16 weeks + when I get them. A little robin went to sit on her cage yesterday and it was very friendly, althugh it was trying to get her seed!!
Our local rescues are over run at the moment so I am going to keep her until she's ready, introducing her to others when she's ready. Good luck with placing yours, I'm sure you'll find the right person. Sue


----------



## Sue Wilkinson

Thanks Janet! I'm trying to keep a record as I'm learning so much. I've actually named her Patience now because she has to be with me! I think the chicken mash has been the greatest help because my other birds thrive on it and you can make it warm and semi-wet. Hope yours is doing ok - best wishes, Sue


----------



## fran booth

yes I'm thinking of calling him 'Colly',I'm thinking he'll need more space soon as he is looking to fly around the house when I bring him in and I can't let him loose outside on his own without me watching otherwise he could get snaffled,he is beginning to get the hang of eating suet treats but still likes me to feed him---peas of course--it's a wonder his feathers haven't turned green.So Janet could you let me know when it's convenient for you to take him to Amerton as we go away very soon and I doubt he will be ready to fly our nest by then,I did consider boarding him for a week but I don't know if that would be fair to him.Is it possible for you to send me a private email--do you have the address??


----------



## fran booth

Hi Pigeon Queen,Sorry I forgot to answer your suggestion which is very helpful,I don't have a car so would be hard for me to take him to Wales(I have a cousin who lives in Cardiff) but I do have a place sorted for him not too far and a member who lives near me has very very kindly offered to take him there for me.But thankyou for your input I do appreciate it, I needed all the help I could get with this bird,he is now picking the peas up and some seed on his own now although I'm still hand feeding him---when I can catch his beak--he has this fast jerky movement as if he is sooo excited,if he had ears like us the peas would end up in there lol.  Thanks again.regards Fran


----------



## fran booth

Colly formally Woodie has been feeding himself today while in his cage which is good news. As you can see I just caught him having a drink after downing some suet treats(small pieces),he had ago at the seed but it kept rolling around his dish so he gave up.The pinkness around his eye and side of neck is from the liquid suet treat mixture I had been feeding him ,I hope it grows out as I have tried to get it off with a damp tissue but it's still there.


----------



## amyable

Hi Fran,

Nice new name! 
He looks so sweet sitting there. I do hope he grows some head feathers soon as it makes his head look so small compared to his body, bless.

He's doing well with his eating though so that's the main thing.

Sorry Fran, I just noticed your previous post. I'll send you a Private Message with my phone number and we can sort out when I take him to Amerton.

Janet


----------



## fran booth

*Colly*

Hi Janet,I've sent you a private message but not sure if I sent it right,so I'll add to this thread and say thanks for your mess I will ring you tomorrow night or Thursday and fix a date.Thanks again.Regards Fran


----------



## Sue Wilkinson

http://s858.photobucket.com/albums/ab143/bonniebean/Chicken coop and run/Woodie August 2011/
Here are a few photos of Patience to date!


----------



## PigeonAmateur

I like the little fledgling. It's very big for it's age though! ^_^ I see it's doing great. I'm also from the West Midlands, I am 12 though. I am soon going to start breeding Homing Pigeons as soon as my shed gets fixed up. Stupid cats and foxes break it apart after keeping rabbits and gerbils there... *sigh*


----------



## fran booth

Hi Sue,Patience is looking really fit and healthy,your have done brilliant with her,hope when she is released she keeps coming back for a visit.Thanks to Pigeon Angel Janet, Colly has gone to a lovely rescue centre today where he will be much better off,I don't have proper facilities here to care for him even if I could,of course I miss him already but he will have more freedom and he is going to have another little Dove soon as company and since we get a lot of Magpies,Crows,Jackdaws not to mention the odd Sparrowhawk he will be safer.I shall keep popping on 'Pigeon Talk' to see how everyone is getting on,so please keep us updated.


----------



## fran booth

Hi Janet,Once again thankyou for kindly taking Colly to the rescue centre,I feel so relieved now I know he is in safe hands and it sounds as though he will have a lovely life up there.Fran


----------



## amyable

Hi Fran,

It was a pleasure to help as I don't need much of an excuse to go there as I know they take very good care of all the birds they get in.

I also enjoyed having a look at the pigeons they'd got in the open aviary. It's lovely to see a place that will offer a pigeon a place where it can come and go at will, with plenty of food available. A pigeon would be a fool not to want to stay put. 

Yes it was good to know that Colly will have another dove to be with while he finishes his growing up and then they can be released together, up to them then if they want to stick together!!

Lovely to meet you as well, you did a stunning job with Colly as he wouldn't be where he is now if you hadn't found him.

Keep in touch

Janet


----------



## PigeonQueen

Im so pleased to read a happy ending. Thanks to Fran and Janet for helping the Dove find a safe haven.


----------



## Sue Wilkinson

Hello Pigeon Amateur, I think she looks big because of the photo angle, it is deceptive. She is becoming more confident at flying but will only do a little at a time. She is copying the garden birds a lot so I hope that will help her to feed more on her own. You sound quite busy with all your animals! How will you find time for school?

Hi Fran, glad to hear Colly is in a good place and wish all the best for her. I know you'll miss her, I will miss Patience when she leaves. All the best and thanks for sharing your experiences.


----------



## Quazar

PigeonAmateur said:


> I like the little fledgling. It's very big for it's age though! ^_^


Thats because it is a wood pigeon, they are normally larger than the normal ferals that you see around.


----------



## Sue Wilkinson

*Pigeon release*

Can you give me some advice on release of Woody? I contacted two rescues but have not even had the courtesy of a reply from either after a week so I am progressing with helping Patience to fly. At the moment I am putting her in the high chicken run (like an aviary ) twice/three times a day to help her strengthen her wing muscles, but I haven't yet allowed her free in the garden. When she is in the run she flies a bit and then perches and preens quite happily, but I don't think it is stimulating enough. In my garden I have two ponds and I wondered what their instinct is for water, does anyone know?
I put her cage regularly by the bird feeders and she copies the birds but they tend to ignore her. I don't think she is ready to release yet, but do you think I am heading in the right direction? She is about 28 days now and her feathers are developing well - still a bit fluffy on the breast and under the wings.


----------



## fran booth

Hi Sue,I know it's a worry when they seem to be getting more independent and yet they arn't,I think Janet is the best person I know to help you she may know of a good sanctuary near to where you live.Colly was taken in by a bird sanctuary for the' British Wildlife Rescue' it's a very good centre where birds and animals have the choice when they are adults or are better to go off and do their own thing or stay put or come and go as they please,they still get fed and have somewhere safe to stay it's attached to Amerton working Farm in Staffordshire near to Stafford itself---is that near you,if not you could Google 'British Wildlife rescue centres' near to your home.Hope that helps.You have done brilliantly with Woody good luck with finding a place for Patience.Regards Fran


----------



## amyable

Hi Sue,

As Fran says, there are some good rescue centres around that are willing to rehab Woodies and other pigeons ready for release.
I'm sorry you've not had much luck yet.
If you tell us your location we can see if there is one that has been used before that we know is reliable.
I think you're doing very well with your woodie and it could be it will adapt ok from being able to see other Woodies going about their day to day lives in your garden.
It needs to be able to fly well and obviously feed itself confidently. Don't feel you have to hurry to let it go just yet.
Keep posting some updated pictures from time to time and we can get a better idea as to how she's developing his/her plumage.

By the way I have a small pond with a water fall in my garden and the Woodies will often sit on the steps to drink and bath. It's great to watch them. They do love to sit in the rain and lift their wings up to let the water run onto their feathers as well. Generally they love water.

Janet


----------



## Sue Wilkinson

Thanks Fran and Janet for your replies. I am on the South coast near Worthing and have contacted both Wadars and Brent Lodge - nothing!
I have loads of woodies in the garden and they are so used to me that when I am pottering in the garden they usually ignore me until I am within about 4 feet. They all use the ponds for drinking but would a juvenile understand? She is starting to take less food from me and eating quite a bit of seed and helping herself to the peas. I will look around for other centres, although these two looked the best. Sue


----------



## Sue Wilkinson

Latest photo of Patience this morning @ 32 days
http://i858.photobucket.com/albums/... coop and run/Woodie August 2011/DSC00310.jpg


----------



## fran booth

Aaahhh Sue, Patience is gorgeous and looks so healthy,she's a very lucky bird and I bet she wont forget you,have you found a Sanctuary for her yet,you will miss her.


----------



## Sue Wilkinson

Hi Fran! She had her first free fly this morning but eventually came back to her "tree". She met another adult pigeon who shooed her off his roof and then had a fly around the houses before coming back. She has been getting very impatient! Sue


----------



## amyable

Hi Sue,

Patience looks really great. It does sound as if you'll be fine releasing her from your garden as she's obviously aware of where she can come back to if she needs food and safety which she showed today.
I really think when she's ready and more confident, she'll just start to stay away longer and hang about locally but probably come back for feeds.

You've done an amazing job. Looking forward to hearing about her next adventure!

Janet


----------



## Sue Wilkinson

Thanks Janet! She has had another free fly this morning and then came back to the parasol! She spent a little longer out but used the time to get more bearings and watch the other birds in and around the garden. I am still putting her in the chicken run so that she gains in confidence. I hope that, as you say, she will gradually spend more time out and just come back for food. Her brother/sister is around and her Mum and the others watch me feed her in the garden.


----------



## Sue Wilkinson

Sorry if I'm boring you all! Patience went off for about an hour this morning and then turned up on her parasol again - she was so impatient to go! I have lift her down with her perch and she had her breakfast on the table today.
http://i858.photobucket.com/albums/... coop and run/Woodie August 2011/DSC00311.jpg


----------



## amyable

Sue,

Pigeon updates...... NEVER boring I can assure you. 

You'll have to rename Patience to Impatience soon.

This is an ideal way for her to be released, couldn't be going better as she should be picking up all sorts of information by watching the other Woodies coming and going and when she's feeling right about it she can come and go to suit.

Keep it up,

Janet


----------



## Sue Wilkinson

*Braving the elements!*

Thanks for the feedback Janet, it is great as you are never sure if you are doing the right thing. Having flown for lengthening periods each day, today with blue skies and a breeze she decided to go off and didn't return before I went to work. I phoned home to see if she had appeared as the weather was stinking as I'm sure you are aware! She was apparently on the garage roof for a while, then nowhere to be seen.
When I got home I looked all around and nothing! I made up the chooks mash and grapes, went into the run chatting to them and all of a sudden I heard: "squeak, squeak!" and there she was sitting on the mesh of the run and flapping her wings. I went out to see if she wanted food from the table and as I walked away she flew onto the top of my head! I managed to get her down to the table and hand fed her until she'd had enough, then popped her in her cage so she could rest and have some seed and water. She was restless for a while but when I lifted her out to see if she wanted to go free again, she just walked up my arm to get close.
I think she was so tired that I fed her three more times and all she wanted to do was go into the shed and sleep. I checked on her after 15 mins and just got a little goodnight squeak.
I think her feathers got some weatherproofing today, but she fluffed herself up and got nice and warm and dry. I just wonder if she'll fancy another go tomorrow?!


----------



## amyable

Oh my gosh, she's really put you through it today!!

I must be so hard not knowing if she's managing ok. What a relief to hear her squeaking I bet.
She did well and got back to where she knew she'd get fed and be safe and welcome, maybe frightened herself a little and that's why she was in need of some cuddles. 

I'm so glad she came back tonight. I'd have been in bits ,like having a child missing.

The weather's turning nasty for a few days I believe, hope she stays close.

Thanks for the update Sue,

Janet


----------



## Sue Wilkinson

Patience is progressing nicely, she stays out all day and just comes back when it's the chickens tea time so she gets hers. The last few days she has stayed around because of the waether and is testing all the trees and plants for food. Yesterday she wasn't quite as hungry so she must be feeding herself to an extent.
She still likes to go to her cage for a rest late in the day and sleeps in the shed, but today she went off about 7am after a little breakfast as the weather is a lot calmer. I am going to try putting her in the chicken run over night so she can get used to life at night and roosting in the elements, but I am letting her show me what she wants to do.
Still likes landing on my head, but I can feel she is getting heavier! There are now several baby woodies around so I hope she is mixing more and learning the ropes. Will post a picture when I next see her - her feathers are doing well.
Sue


----------



## amyable

Hi Sue,

I've been watching put for an update!
It's lucky she's going to be a good weight with lots of meat on her as the weather is turning a bit unsettled now.
Whenever I've had a Woodie to raise or re-hab I notice they like to get up off ground level as dusk sets in. If I've had them in the loft they tend to get up to the top shelves. I've always assumed it's instinctive behaviour because out in the wild they go off to roost in the trees as night falls.
Precious might feel safer if she has a perch that will give the feeling of being off the ground, even if only a few inches. don't know what you think.

Love to see her when you get another photo opportunity.

Janet


----------



## Sue Wilkinson

Hi Janet, I totally agree with you about the height which is why I want to put her in the chicken run (if she comes home!). She spent a lot of time around the garden yesterday afternoon, helping me with the washing and sunbathing on the table! Today she came back for breakfast, had a chill out on the greenhouse and then when I went out, so did she! Just coming up to three o'clock and I haven't seen her since around 8.30 am so I hope she's ok as it is raining on and off.
Funny thing was earlier on I saw an adult feeding 3 woodies!! Was she jumping in? I have never seen three babies.
I have put yesterday's photo's in the album on photobucket (previous post), so please have a look - butter wouldn't melt in her beak!!
Sue


----------



## Sue Wilkinson

Sorry Janet, here is the link!
http://s858.photobucket.com/albums/ab143/bonniebean/Chicken coop and run/Woodie August 2011/


----------



## amyable

Hi Sue,

I've just loved going through your photobucket slideshow. It's great to see how she's matured, but she still has that baby look.
I absolutely love the pictures of her on the greenhouse. 

Wouldn't that be funny if she was conning herself an extra meal from the adults, she's not daft!

Well she does look very much at home so hopefully you'll get lots of sightings of her even when she decides to go it alone.

The chicken run looks ideal for her by the way.

Janet


----------



## Sue Wilkinson

Hi Janet, thought you might like an update on Patience, you have been so helpful! Yesterday tea time she filled herself up and took off to explore about 5pm and didn't come back even though it was very windy. I felt so sad but knew it was her choice and she was telling me she was ready, but I couldn't help worrying about her! But lo and behold she turned up for breakfast when I took some photo's in case I didn't see her again. Apparently she turned up at lunch time and had some peas and then she swooped onto my head about 4pm for her tea. She's gone off again now but she is getting more confident with her surroundings and know's where to come for food. I must admit to shedding a tear when she came back - the relief of knowing she was ok was too much! I have added the last photo's to the album and she looks so grown up - I even saw a glint of the green and blue coming on her neck.
It's been so great to share the experience and I hope it won't be the last! Sue


----------



## amyable

Oh Sue, I feel all choked up as well reading your post.

It's lovely Patience is so full of life and confident enough to go off but she has no idea how painful it is for you, I know.

That sounds like you will always have a visitor at some part of the day and if so you'll have the satisfaction of being able to keep her strong through the winter months.
Have you thought about putting a ring on her leg so you can spot her in the future. I know I said to someone else recently in another thread not to bother if they weren't likely to be living locally, but in your case it might be good.
There maybe a down side to that though, that being if you didn't seen her you'd wonder how she was whereas now you can imagine any Woodie could be her. So not sure what you think about this idea.
I can get you a wrap around ring if you'd like and send it to you by Friday if you fancy the idea. 

I'm going to have a look at Patience's latest pictures now and probably have a weep too. 

Janet


----------



## Sue Wilkinson

Hi Janet, thanks for your idea about the ring. I must admit it had crossed my mind, especially for when she finds a mate and has her own babes (hopefully!) She is returning twice a day for breakfast and tea and a little chill out time before she goes back to her world. This afternoon she helped me put the washing out by standing on my head - a little awkward!
If you have a spare ring I'd love to try it if it won't distress her. Hope you enjoyed the photo's! Will try and send you a pm.
Best wishes, Sue


----------



## amyable

Hi Sue,

Ok, will send one. They're only quite small and open out so you can wrap it round her leg. It shouldn't bother her.
Might be an idea to write your phone number on it then if she was ever found in difficulty, she might get traced back to you for help!

I know what you mean about it being awkward doing things while they use you as a perch, I'm getting my hair and ears pecked ATM by my little friend Dusty while I'm writing this. I still bring him in at night for a feed, if the truth be known, I like having a little munch of him as he's so cute really. 

I've got your address so will pop a ring off to you. (No stamps needed!).

Janet


----------



## Sue Wilkinson

Hi Janet, 
Thanks very much! I am trying so hard not to let her get too involved in our lives but it is difficult as she is so nosy!!! Her favourite time is the afternoon when she has something to eat and then spreads out on the table in the sun. We have a small dog who is fascinated by her and wants to eat any food dhe leaves - I also have to put her food out at the same time......
I get worried she will nip in the patio door when I'm not looking and make herself really at home!
It will be nice to distinguish her from the other woodies when she's fully grown and I'll let you know how I get on with fitting the ring.
Sue


----------



## Sue Wilkinson

Hi Janet, thanks for the ring. I fitted it today and there is a photo in the album of her wearing it. She wasn't too sure but then ignored it when I offered food!
I can't believe how fast she is growing and I'm pleased she looks so healthy. Last night she followed me around the garden until dusk and I had to make her go to the trees by pointing!
She still likes my head on occasion, but as she gets stronger she pulls my hair harder - ouch!
She is now ground feeding and eating lots of seeds, although she does have some mash morning and evening but nothing like as much as before.
It's been such a priviledge to be part of her development I hope I see her around for a long time.
Thanks for all the help, Sue


----------



## amyable

Hi Sue,

Patience looks so grown up now, all she needs is her white neck band and she'll be perfect.
SHe really is a lovely colour, I love that pale blue and pink tone when they're young, and well yes.... she certainly stands out with her red band now, you'll be able to spot her in a crowd. 

You've done an amazing job and to think she might not have been here at one point if you hadn't taken her on.

Do pop back and let us know how she is from time to time if you do find she hangs about your territory.

Well done. 

Janet x


----------



## fran booth

*Patience*

Hi Sue,I'm back from my holiday 2 weeks now and am wondering how Patience is doing I've just read your last thread comment and it sounds like you have done an excellent job with her,bet you feel a sense of achievement that she is almost independent but sad at the same time,I can understand that I was sad to let Colly go but it was in his own interest.I had a letter from Amerton farm telling me he was doing well and they were sure he would continue to thrive.Last Friday I got 2 kittens( yes I know, sorry about that but I am a cat person at heart  ) from the cat rescue league and one of the kittens--both girls suffered with cat flu early on in her life and has been left with an ulcerated eye which will be a permanent problem for her so I'm still doing the caring bit--seems to be my lot in life looking after sick/orphaned animals/birds.Regards Fran


----------



## Sue Wilkinson

Hi Janet,
Patience has her first white neck feather now and soon I won't be able to tell her apart from the others - so glad for the leg ring! I don't have to hand feed her any more she is taking care of herself, but she so likes company in the afternoon! I have added a couple of pics to the album you may find amusing - I was in stitches! She discovered the shallow edge pond and had an amazing bath then few straight on to my friends head to shake herself dry! She has also discovered shoes!! What nosy creatures pigeons are!

Hi Fran,
So glad to hear Colly is doing well and you've now got your kittens. You'll have to train them to leave the birds alone. Hope the little one with the bad eye improves, but I'm sure with your TLC she will be having fun in no time!
If you want to have a look at Patience's photo's in slideshow her is the link:
http://s858.photobucket.com/albums/ab143/bonniebean/Chicken coop and run/Woodie August 2011/

Keep up the good works to both of you, I will keep in touch and check on the posts.
Take care, Sue


----------



## amyable

Hi Sue, loved the new pictures!

I love to watch them bathing, they really enjoy it. Yesterday I had so much activity in my bird bath and pond/waterfall. There were Woodies, Thrushes, a variety of small birds all flying in and out, I can wathc them for ages.
White feathers....oooh.... Patience is growing up!

Hi Fran, welcome home, hope you had a great birthday holiday. Best of luck with your new babies. Teach them some good manners (birdwise).

Janet


----------



## fran booth

Yes Janet & Sue,I will try my best to educate the girls though I fear one of them has an instinct to chase birds as she flew from our settee to the net curtain on the front window when she spotted a magpie fly into the bushes out front--luckily the curtain survived.While on holiday I witnessed one of my brothers kittens pounced on a robin that flew into the sun room,sad end I'm afraid I was just too late getting to them and the jaws were firmly clamped,I'm hoping my girls will be out of that stage by Spring next year.Patience is a beauty,I hope she will keep in touch with you,wouldn't it be nice to see her babies come around too.Here I noticed a baby woodie that I've been watching all Summer has just got her white markings round her neck coming and lets hope Colly has grown some head feathers by now.


----------



## Sue Wilkinson

Hi Janet and Fran, hope you are both good! Pigeons around here are still mating and there are quite a few youngsters about. Patience went off last Monday evening (26/9) and so far I haven't seen her, but I am so glad she has the ring as there are so many about. The first couple of days I was really down in the dumps, but now I'm glad as she has returned to her natural wild. I am hoping that when the weather gets colder she will reappear for food so that I know she's ok. The binoculars are on the windowsill and I spend loads of time looking for her but I expect she''s off exploring pastures new!
I must admit I would gladly do it all again if necessary and I'm so glad I found Pigeon talk and you guys. Thanks again for all the help, Sue


----------



## fran booth

Hi Sue,Give yourself a huge pat on the back for what you have achieved with Patience,you managed to see her safely through the difficulties of firstly falling out of the nest far too soon,getting her to feed and showing her how to fly,I think you have done brilliantly with her,I only wish I could have seen Colly right through to his release,I still think about him and wonder how he is doing and of course I still miss him.I've enjoyed our 'meetings'on Pigeon - Talk and like you I've had tremendous help and enjoyed following the stories and progress of our birds.Janet I'm wondering how Dusty is getting on ?? have you managed to sort his crop problem??


----------



## amyable

Hi Sue, That dreaded day had to come when Patience decided to explore further afield. Could be she's spotted a bit of talent and gone flirting!!!
I do hope you can spot her occasionally to know all is well but with the great start she had I'm sure she's doing well. You must come back and let us know if you do ever see her though.

Fran, Dusty....well what can I say! He continues to take over my time but he's so adorable, in fact he's asleep on my shoulder as I write!
Don't know what his problem is even now but he spends most of his day pecking at seeds but sadly he's just has not yet discovered the way to get these seeds down his throat. He picks them up time after time but ends up dropping them again, so I still tube and hand feed him daily to keep his weight and strength up. Also he can only fly up to about two feet although he loves helicoptering, hovering off the ground. He goes outside with the big boys all day and seems to hold his own with them. I started to leave him out over night when it was warm but have cracked now it's colder and have brought him inside for the night.
He's a real character but possibly has something not quite right as a result of his illness so he's my special friend and gets extra special care.. much to my dogs disgust!!

Janet


----------



## ippychick

Adorable! Lovely pics!


----------



## fran booth

I can't believe it's happened again.Another baby Woodie has appeared in our garden,it's certainly a Woodie as his mum has been feeding him,he's taken up residence on my fig tree pot under the kitchen window.He walks round the garden ok but seems to limp a bit so am wondering if he got blown out of the nest like Sue's Patience,he is quite big but obviously too young to be out of the nest,I doubt he can fly,now I've left him alone as mum is looking after him but security is a problem and if the weather gets cold at night should I take him into the garage ,fix a warm bed for him and put him out in the morning for mum to take over,I can't have him in the house now because of the kittens.I'll try to download pics of him.


----------



## Sue Wilkinson

*New baby pigeon*

Hi Fran, here you go again! I would probably take him in for the night once the mother stops feeding him, but you would need to get him out again around 7ish. If you can't make him secure outside then really it's the only thing to do. Good luck! He looks only a little older than Patience was when I found her so he's likely to be about 18 days at a guess.
Sue


----------



## amyable

Hi Fran,

Well they certainly know where to come!
As Sue says, it's probably going to be best if it's in at night as it really shouldn't be out of the nest just yet by the looks of it and is a 'sitting duck' or pigeon for preditors.
I'd always say to leave for the parent to raise if at all possible as those lessons in survival are crucial for them.
Are up reasonably early because Sue is right, the parents would be about feeding it at the crack of dawn normally and although they wouldn't be sitting on it now, they will pop back and forwards during the day.
I could pop my nose in tomorrow for a second if you like just to check it's leg isn't injured. If it's just staying in the same place most of the day that should be easy enough to do. As long as it isn't broken or badly damaged then hopefully it will get better with rest while it's not active.
Up to you but let me know if you think it's causing it major problems and I'll take a look.
Will try to think how to set it up and give it some protection so the parent can still raise it if it stays outside. Hmmm!

Janet


----------



## fran booth

Hi Janet and Sue--Have you ever tried using a computer with a kitten in the vicinity--it's not easy,i keep hitting the wrong keys.Anyway back to the pigeon,I tried catching him twice at teatime but he can fly a little way I discovered and kept escaping so left him til dark then armed with a torch and towel I've just caught him--it was a job to hold him as he's quite strong and was hiding under bushes--and put him in a cardboard box in the garage,I looked at his legs and they look alright but he could have hurt the muscle,I'll see how he walks tomorrow and let you know Janet.I get up early for the kittens(7.15) so I'll get up a we bit earlier and let him out.Thanks for the advice,will let you know more tomorrow.


----------



## Quazar

fran booth said:


> ...........Have you ever tried using a computer with a kitten in the vicinity--it's not easy,................


It just wants to play with the mouse


----------



## amyable

Quazar said:


> It just wants to play with the mouse


FUNNY!!!!!!!!


----------



## fran booth

dead right Quazar--they've switched the computer off I don't know how many times but they are cute. I apologize unreservedly to all bird lovers for posting a pic of cats---these two will be taught NOT to catch birds(if I can)


----------



## amyable

Oh Fran, so cute!! Don't they look innocent. 

Janet


----------



## fran booth

Thanks Janet, Penny is the grey and white one and Poppy is the all black one.I put Woodie out this morning at day break and at 7.30 mum was feeding him,I haven't had a chance to see him walking as yet because I put him under a bush and he stayed there,will try to observe a bit later.Before I put Woodie out I had to chase a big white cat out of the garden so I wouldn't want him doing too much wondering if possible.


----------



## Sue Wilkinson

Well done Fran! Love the pics of the cats, they're beautiful.


----------



## fran booth

I've got the black kitten on my lap again,she follows me everywhere and I mean everywhere!!!! Well Woodie is safely tucked up again for the night,Janet his leg looks alright today he was walking without a limp.I witnessed his mum feeding him twice morning and lunchtime but later this afternoon she pushed him away and he then started pecking at seeds on the floor so I'm guessing he is getting there,there was also another juvenile around with mum too and he was shooed away also,I just hope this baby gets big enough before the bad weather sets in.This has been a year with lots of baby Wood pigeons,we seem to have had them all through from Spring til now.Sue any sign of Patience??


----------



## Quazar

fran booth said:


> Thanks Janet, Penny is the grey and white one and Poppy is the all black one.I put Woodie out this morning at day break and at 7.30 mum was feeding him,I haven't had a chance to see him walking as yet because I put him under a bush and he stayed there,will try to observe a bit later.*Before I put Woodie out I had to chase a big white cat out of the garden* so I wouldn't want him doing too much wondering if possible.


You'll probably get a lot more cats visiting too now, they'll pick up the scent of your two


----------



## fran booth

Hi Quazar,Well we have a lot of cats around here anyway as well as dogs but the creature that takes the most birds if I'm not outside to shoo him off is a Sparrow Hawk.I've always had cats and visiting ones don't stay in our garden very long.You have pretty birds in your picture,are they racing pigeons??


----------



## amyable

Hi Fran,

that's good news about the leg and especially about the parent feeding.

I'm still glad it's safe for the night and hopefully mum/dad will be waiting for it in the morning!!
They do have such a scarey period while they're non flyers, it's a blessing once they can at least fly and have a chance to get away from attack.

I was watching a Sparrow Hawk today scanning the field next door. I know they have to eat but I just hate to see a bird caught. The Buzzard looks far more menacing but they're not at so much risk from them.

Let's hope he carries on safely tomorrow,

Janet


----------



## Quazar

fran booth said:


> Hi Quazar,Well we have a lot of cats around here anyway as well as dogs but the creature that takes the most birds if I'm not outside to shoo him off is a Sparrow Hawk.I've always had cats and visiting ones don't stay in our garden very long.You have pretty birds in your picture,are they racing pigeons??


Ah, I dont have any problems with hawks here as they dont really venture too far into the city. Not had any problems with cats catching any either, but since April the neighbours now have a cat they let out to roam, the birds have stopped visiting the garden as much. 
The two in my pic are Snowy & Sue-T, A couple of ferals that started frequenting the garden at the end of the really bad weather last year.
I had a rescued feral called Blackie at the time, and once released he used to come and go as he pleased, flying into the house through the window to get fed, (or would stand tapping at the window with his beak if it was closed lol).
Sue-T was one of the regulars that used to visit the garden but that was as far as she would go. Then Snowy arrived & verry quickly started to copy Blackie & Sue-T decided to join in. 
Sadly, when the neighbours got their cat, the birds dont visit as much although still see them on nearby roofs from time to time.
All of the other rescues I've had have been young squeakers found under a local railway bridge about half a mile from the house.
You can read the stories about them all in the following links if you want.
*BLACKIE* SNOWY & SUE-T and Cheeky & Others


----------



## Sue Wilkinson

Hi Fran, glad to hear Woodie is doing ok. No sign of Patience at the moment, but I'm hoping when the weather gets colder she will reappear for food. We have loads of woodies at the moment as we are close to farm land. I may have to go over there with the binoculars to see if she's around! Keep up the good work x


----------



## fran booth

I couldn't find Woodie for a couple of days but suddenly I saw him at the bottom of the garden late yesterday afternoon,so taking no chances I set about catching him,he immediately flew across the garden to the far fence-didn't make it and fell to the ground so I quickly gathered him up and put him in his box in the garage.I let him out this morning and again he failed to fly up onto the garage roof but he can certainly fly across gardens which is an improvement to last week so I think he garden hops and that's why I couldn't find him before,I think he will be alright to' fly the coop' so to speak before long,there are lots of Wood pigeons around as we live near farmland to teach him stuff.I'll keep you all updated but I might have a job either finding him or catching him tonight as he is quite wise to my tricks now.I've also posted the latest pics of him.


----------



## amyable

Oh Fran, he's such a little dot bless him. I'm pleased he's still managing to survive out there.
It's so hard to watch them growing up in the wild but hopefully he'll strengthen up soon and then be able to get to the top of the fence and safety if needed.
Do you know if he's still being fed my a parent as he is still quite young.
It looks as if he's got a full crop but that may be an optical illusion!

Thanks for looking out for him, he needs help for a bit longer,

Janet


----------



## fran booth

Hi Janet,Yes I think they are still feeding him as last night while in the box he did a few droppings also I forgot to say that when we went out shopping this morning I turned around on the drive and saw him sitting on the back gate I also thought I saw him on the bottom fence on the day I couldn't find him but I wasn't sure and he is nowhere in the garden again tonight so I'm hoping if he managed the fencing it's just a short hop into the trees.I do worry about him but I think he will be ok in the end he seems to be learning fast--especially avoiding me catching him !!! There's supposed to be a frost tonight and he's not got many head feather's yet--just like Colley.


----------

